# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  "التربية والتعليم" تباشر تسجيل طلبة الأول الاساسي في 22 الجاري

## دموع الغصون

تباشر وزارة التربية والتعليم بتسجيل طلبة الصف الأول الأساسي من مواليد 1 /1 /2006 ولغاية 31 /12 /2006 للعام الدراسي 2012 / 2013 اعتبارا من الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الحالي وفي جميع مدارس المملكة. 

ونوه المستشار الاعلامي الناطق الرسمي باسم الوزارة ايمن بركات في بيان صحافي اليوم الاربعاء أن أسس قبول وتسجيل طلبة الصف الأول الأساسي تضمنت أن يقوم مدير المدرسة بالتعاون مع الحاكم الاداري بمتابعة أولياء الأمور الذين يتخلفون عن تسجيل أبنائهم. 

ولفت بركات أن الوثائق المطلوبة لغايات التسجيل من الطلبة الأردنيين هي شهادة ولادة صادرة عن دائرة الأحوال المدنية أو صورة مصدقة عنها وفقاُ للبيانات الواردة في دفتر العائلة المثبت عليه الرقم الوطني وبطاقة التطعيم ووثيقة الكشف الطبي الصادرة من المركز الصحي. 

أما فيما يخص الطلبة غير الأردنيين الذين يتوفر لديهم إذن إقامة بين ان الوثائق المطلوبة هي شهادة ولادة صادرة عن الدائرة المختصة في بلادهم أو صورة مصدقة عنها وبطاقة التطعيم ووثيقة الكشف الصحي الصادرة من المركز الصحي. 

يذكر انه بحسب الأسس ، فانه يطبق على الطلبة غير الأردنيين سن القبول المعمول 
به في المملكة ، ويستثنى من شرط إذن الإقامة رعايا دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي الذين لا تطلب منهم الجهات المختصة الحصول على الإقامة السنوية ، في حين يجب على رعايا الدول العربية الأخرى والدول الأجنبية التقيد بالتعليمات الصادرة عن وزارة الداخلية بخصوص ذلك. 

وفيما يتعلق بأبناء العاملين في البعثات الدبلوماسية والمنظمات الدولية العاملة في المملكة من غير الأردنيين قال انهم يقبلون وفقاُ لتعليمات القبول المعتمدة في بلادهم من حيث سن القبول ، وإذا كان سن القبول في بلادهم أعلى مما هو معمول به في الاردن فيطبق عليهم أسس قبول الطلبة في الأردن. 

أما بالنسبة لطلبة الصف الأول الأساسي القادمين من الخارج خلال الفصل الدراسي الأول فيقبلون في ضوء أسس قبول الطلبة لهذا الصف والمعمول بها في الأردن وفي حال انتقال الطالب خلال الفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 2012 / 2013 ، وكان عمره دون السن المعتمد فيقبل في الصف الأول الأساسي بموجب وثائقه' شهاداته المدرسية ' المصدقة حسب الأصول. 

كما أكدت أسس القبول ضرورة أن يعلن كل مدير مدرسة عن موعد بدء التسجيل بالوسائل المتاحة لديه ، اضافة الى انه لا يسمح بقبول أطفال مستمعين في الصف الأول الاساسي.

----------


## محمد العزام

مواليد 2006   ما اصغرهم هههههههههههه



مشكورة دموع وبالتوفيق لكل طلابنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههه صح صرنا نشوف موديلات 2000 وطالع كبار و الهم دور بالحياة 
جد الزمن بمشي فينا يلي بسمع بحكي ختايره ههههه الحمدلله انا موديل 90 يعني انسى هلا موديل 2000 وطالع راحت ايامنا 

بالتوفيق للأجيال الجايه يارب 
و إن شاء الله يكون جيل واعي و نقدر نغرس فيهم القيم الصحيحة

----------


## علاء سماره

خلص لعاد بكرا بحضر اوراقي
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههه علاء شو تحضر ما تحضر 

مواليد أي سنه انته شكلك بدك تزغر حالك كتير 


بشكرك كتير على المرور

----------


## علاء سماره

لاء مش ككثير بس 16 سنه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا بس 16 ولاشي يا زلمه 
انا فكرت فيها شي 100 سنه 

العمر كله يارب

----------

